# Central / Northern Ontario Archers



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Though they don't advertise much anymore, I believe Cedar Creek Bowmen in the Orillia area are still active. Great little club with some nice property, just off 11 south of 12. 

There are a few clubs in the North Bay area, that are reasonable drive from Gravenhurst/Huntsville area. There is a big shoot planned up there in early August.

There is a very decent club in Restoule (good folks and great times) that is active and has a few shoots planned this summer.

That's what I can think of off the top of my head. Check the OAA website to see the full listing of events for member clubs.

Cheers


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

J. Goheen said:


> Hello everyone, I live about 2 hours north of Toronto and with the price of gas being a buck thirty per litre, I can't afford to drive the better part of 4 hours to attend any of the more "well known" shooting events in Ontario. So here I pose my question. Does anybody out there know of any shoots within a 100-200km radius of the Muskoka area that are worth my effort to attend? Or any shooting events at all for that matter?


Hey get in touch with Ray Sabourin at Wilderness Bowhunters and Archers in North Bay/Astorville/corbeil area. His # is 705-752-3170 or e-mail him [email protected]. The northern clubs have put together a little Booklet of what is happening every weekend until the fall. This weekend is the Black Fly Slap, the west nipissing archers are putting it on. That is on saturday. Registration is 8-10 am. They are just outside of Sturgeon Falls. I hear they put on quite a show. If you decide to go and need directions get in touch with Larry Swan at 705-965-2768 or e-mail him at [email protected] 

Hope that helps you a bit.

Miss Pink


----------



## Viper04 (Feb 8, 2006)

August 9 and 10 is the running bear tournament at North Bay Bow Hunters and Archers. Free camping on site, free roast beef dinner saturday night, great prizes and lots of shooting. If you want more info then give me a call 

705-474-7224

James

Also the restoule club is very nice and Ray at Wilderness in corbeil runs a great little course.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Drop me a line. I live in Huntsville and will be hitting a number of shoots this summer with my wife as well. We could probably hook up and head to them together if you're interested.

Andrew G
(705)788-7751


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

If you are in the Gravenhurst, Bracebridge area Oshawa would fall within your travel plans. We are having our annual shoot June 22nd. Two totally different courses morning and afternoon. If you are interested PM me for details.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

@bobbybrown Why not just post them here? I'd like to hear about it too (although that falls squarely within exams so it'll be crazy busy for me!)


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

Crazy for you Hoody what are you going to study this year and try and get out of school:amen:


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Andy, it seems like I'm never gonna friggen graduate! (although, I always get dressed up and go to graduation?????????? )


----------



## J. Goheen (Jun 3, 2008)

Right on, I didn't expect anyone to respond so fast or with so many suggestions. As for some possible car pooling hoody123, I'm just down the road in Bracebridge so when I get a free moment this weekend we'll have to get in touch, that sounds like a solid idea. If anybody else has any more ideas or knows of any more clubs in the Muskoka area keep posting 'em! Thanks everyone!


----------

